# I want to start sailing



## burgessbc (May 7, 2020)

I am new to this community and would like to introduce myself. I live in Savannah Georgia and have been boating the Coastal Savannah area for almost 15 years now. I have always owned a motor boat, however, I am now very interested in transitioning to a sailboat. I have some experience sailing, but have never owned a sailboat. My wife and I are soon to be "empty nesters" and would like to be able to do weekend trips up and down the Coast. I currently have a dock in my backyard just off the intercoastal Water way. I have been looking into sailboats in the 27 ft to 33 ft size range. My biggest challenge, in order to keep a sailboat at my home dock, is the tide. Here in Savannah we have a average 7 ft tidal swing. My floating dock at dead low tide can get as low as 2-3 feet at low tide and over 10 ft at high tide. I could not have a traditional fin Kiel. I would need some type of retractable Kiel, bilge keil, or shoal keil. I really like the Catalina 27 with the winged Kiel, but I do not know how this would hold up if the keil was standing on the mud bottom every low tide. I will keep researching but any advice would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

A beneteau 311 with the centerboard and dual rudders might work. I think the draft with the board up is like 2' 7". Might be cutting it close in the winter months but it's a pretty nice boat if you could make it work there. I had friends with one in a similar situation on a canal with 2.5 foot of water during the winter time low tide. I've had my Hunter hard on the ground a couple of times sitting there pretty as you please on her wing keel ( yes I admit it I have run aground a couple of times) no damage other than scrapping the bottom paint off. Totally different scenario in places like Maine where the bottom is rock instead of sand or mud.


----------



## burgessbc (May 7, 2020)

I have looked at the Beneteau 311 and like it a lot. Seems like their are not a lot to choose from here in the U.S.. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, Looks like Yachtworld only has one. https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/2003/beneteau-311-3464893/


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe look at some gemini catamarans


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Look at catamarans ?????????

Blasphemy sheer Blasphemy


Unless of course you like those sort of things..... In which case you can just go ahead and take up the entire creek or canal and when you get her out in the open water you can enjoy sailing close hauled at 85 degrees. :laugh


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the Gemini is a good suggestion. 

Is it also possible to trench out your slip at the dock?


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

The Gemini was a good suggestion. I just couldn't help poking a little fun at it. I did exaggerate a wee bit when I said it would sail close hauled at 85 degrees... it's probably more like 80 degrees.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

burgessbc said:


> I really like the Catalina 27 with the winged Kiel, but I do not know how this would hold up if the keil was standing on the mud bottom every low tide. I will keep researching but any advice would be welcome. Thanks!


The wing/keel will hold it fine. The problem is while water is low wakes, waves and wind will shake the boat and all the stress will on the hull where the bolts go through. This will tear apart the keel/hull joint and the bottom of the hull.

An get an older full keel boat with enclosed ballast would probably be ok.

You could look into having the space at your dock dredged.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I am thinking by the description this is on one of the creeks or rivers around Savannah?

Its not hard to imagine a wing keel getting good and stuck/buried in the mud with all that current ripping past a few times a day.

If it was me, I might be looking at a swing keel or catamaran.


----------



## burgessbc (May 7, 2020)

Arcb said:


> I am thinking by the description this is on one of the creeks or rivers around Savannah?
> 
> Its not hard to imagine a wing keel getting good and stuck/buried in the mud with all that current ripping past a few times a day.
> 
> If it was me, I might be looking at a swing keel or catamaran.


I do worry about a winged Keel getting stuck in the mud or causing damage.


----------



## burgessbc (May 7, 2020)

The DNR would not let me dredge unfortunately.


----------



## borda (May 14, 2020)

As a new member, I will read the recommendations with great pleasure. There are very informative and useful posts. I thank you for all this valuable information on my behalf.
Thanks


----------



## JamesLD (Jul 16, 2019)

Weekend sails, means to me, that you will spend most of your time around you home base.

Because of that, and the draft challenge of your slip, I'm going to throw out a very un-conventional boat (at least outside of New England). Maybe a Marshall 22' catboat might be a consideration?

The Marshall 22' has:

LOA: 22'2"
Beam: 10'2"
draft: 2' with the board up
sail area: 388 square feet
displacement: 5660

It's a very stable boat, but not one you would want to get swamped!

Adequate room inside with small galley, 2 berths, and a head. No were near standing headroom, however.

Not a boat to be taken offshore, but might be a great boat to explore the tidal areas!

Jim


----------

